# Win Xp Benutzerkonto nach neuinstallation wieder übernehmen



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2006)

Hallo Leutz 

Ich muss leider mein win XP neu installieren. Nun wollte ich aber mein Benutzerprofil übernehmen. Nun meine Frage: gibt es ein Tool dafür? oder wie mach ich das am besten?

thx schon mal 

mfg


----------



## ph0en1xs (25. September 2006)

Versuchs mit der Funktion "Dateien und Einstellungen übertragen".

Anleitung hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/kl...ien-und-einstellungen-auf-einen-neuen-pc.mspx


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2006)

danke für die Hilfe, aber ich hab mal n bissel rumgetestet, so wies aussieht wird das leider nicht gehen, da es einfach n backup macht, bei den Profilen darf man aber nicht einfach kopieren, das muss man irgendwie speziel machen, aber kp wie. 

=( 

Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee

mfg


----------

